# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển nhân viên lập trình phần mềm CNC - Hà Nội

## hns1979

Công ty TNHH Kỹ thuật và Giải Pháp NC cần tuyển 02 nhân viên:

1. Yêu cầu công việc:
- Lập trình phần mềm CNC cho các máy 3,4,5 axis.
- Làm tài liệu hướng dẫn setup trên máy
- design 2D, 3D

2. Yêu cầu:
- Tiếng Anh đọc dịch tài liệu tốt.
- Khả năng logic tốt; Biết đọc bản vẽ kỹ thuật cơ khí.
- Ưu tiên biết 1 phần mềm CAD/CAM bất kỳ (Catia, MasterCam,...)

3. Quyền lợi:
- Làm việc tại Hà nội.
- Môi trường làm việc thân thiện (hiện tại toàn bộ nhân viện công ty là từ ĐH BKHN. 
- Đóng BHXH và BHYT.
- Công việc ổn định và thời gian làm việc chủ động (công ty chỉ quan tâm đến hiệu quả công việc)
- Được đào tạo bài bản về lập trình cho các máy CNC (theo tiêu chuẩn USA)
- Mức lương: 5-7tr
- thử việc: 2 tháng

4. Yêu cầu trình độ:
- Cao đẳng kỹ thuật bất cứ trường nào, ngành nào.
- Đã ra trường và đi làm được 1 năm (không nhận SV đại học và SV mới ra trường)

5. Hồ Sơ:
- Nộp hồ sơ trực tuyến hoặc đến văn phòng
- Hồ sơ không cần công chứng (chỉ cần mang theo bản gốc lúc đến phỏng vấn)
- Khi đến phỏng vấn phải mang theo luận văn tốt nghiệp.

6. Địa chỉ nộp hồ sơ:
- gửi theo email: hanamson1979@gmail.com
- gửi đến văn phòng công ty: nhà số 9 ngõ 8C Vũ Thạnh - Hà Nội (gần Hào Nam/Cát Linh)
- Hạn cuối nhận hồ sơ: 27/02/2016. 

Xin cám ơn!

----------

